# FDA Warning on PETCO



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

http://www.fda.gov/bbs/topics/NEWS/2008/NEW01854.html


----------



## Morkie4 (Oct 13, 2006)

WOW...........that's scarey. I buy all my dog food from Petco..........but I live in Florida and it was not one of the states mentioned in the article. THANKS for posting the information.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

:shocked: I also buy from Petco.
New York wasn't mentioned
Thanks for the info!


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

Nasty!!! Thanks for posting the link.





Joy


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

:smmadder: I buy food from Petco & my state is on the list.


----------



## olliemommy (Apr 21, 2008)

Well son of a gun. I just bought a new bag last week and my state is on there. Thanks a lot PETCO!!


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

WOW, thanks for posting this. Zoey's on a special diet from the vet but I know people who do buy their food from them. I'll be sure and pass this on.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

I personally do not shop at Petco as they do not have one near me. I buy canned food anyway, but I buy Flossies that are stocked loose in a bin from a small neighborhood pet food store. I'll have to ask them a few questions next time.


----------



## snowballsmom (Mar 3, 2006)

Well that's just flippin dandy!! :angry: :angry: MN is listed and I get the boys' food from Petco! :smpullhair: :smmadder: :smpullhair: :smmadder: Thanks Petco - NOT!

Bev
Snowball & Charlie


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

I have never been a fan of Petco and I will literally drive a few towns away to another pet store to get the things that I need for my lizards and now my Daisy.


----------



## thefab5 (Feb 1, 2007)

Gross :thmbdn: I will never buy again from Petco.

I did buy food from them one time and it had moths in it.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (Nikki's Mom @ Jun 19 2008, 04:58 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=593801


> I personally do not shop at Petco as they do not have one near me. I buy canned food anyway,[/B]



It's actually the packaging they are concerned about:


Quote from website:

As a precaution, consumers who have handled products originating from the PETCO distribution center should thoroughly wash their hands with hot water and soap. Any surfaces that came in contact with the packages should be washed as well. Consumers are further advised as a precaution to thoroughly wash products sold in cans and glass containers from PETCO in the 16 affected states


----------



## Critterkrazy (Jan 17, 2007)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Jun 19 2008, 04:59 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=593851


> QUOTE (Nikki's Mom @ Jun 19 2008, 04:58 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=593801





> I personally do not shop at Petco as they do not have one near me. I buy canned food anyway,[/B]



It's actually the packaging they are concerned about:


Quote from website:

As a precaution, consumers who have handled products originating from the PETCO distribution center should thoroughly wash their hands with hot water and soap. Any surfaces that came in contact with the packages should be washed as well. Consumers are further advised as a precaution to thoroughly wash products sold in cans and glass containers from PETCO in the 16 affected states
[/B][/QUOTE]

Thanks for pointing that out Deb. 

The FDA said the food is fine but it is a known fact that you can get sick from rodent feces and bird droppings which could be on the outside of the bag. It really is no different then the mom and pop or smaller stores including feed stores that keep their excess food outside or in sheds. Petco acted on this quickly and now all the food is stored in the same place within each DC (distributing center). The thing that most people don't realize is the food really isn't stored very long as food is our #1 seller so it moves fast. The main thing that they didn't mention is that the affected food was primarily our store use food which is not packaged in the same fashion and is not dog or cat food. It is packaged in plain brown paper. So your food is safe just make sure you wash your hands and don't put them in or near your mouth.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (Critterkrazy @ Jun 19 2008, 09:13 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=593932


> QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Jun 19 2008, 04:59 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=593851





> QUOTE (Nikki's Mom @ Jun 19 2008, 04:58 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=593801





> I personally do not shop at Petco as they do not have one near me. I buy canned food anyway,[/B]



It's actually the packaging they are concerned about:


Quote from website:

As a precaution, consumers who have handled products originating from the PETCO distribution center should thoroughly wash their hands with hot water and soap. Any surfaces that came in contact with the packages should be washed as well. Consumers are further advised as a precaution to thoroughly wash products sold in cans and glass containers from PETCO in the 16 affected states
[/B][/QUOTE]

Thanks for pointing that out Deb. 

The FDA said the food is fine but it is a known fact that you can get sick from rodent feces and bird droppings which could be on the outside of the bag. It really is no different then the mom and pop or smaller stores including feed stores that keep their excess food outside or in sheds. Petco acted on this quickly and now all the food is stored in the same place within each DC (distributing center). The thing that most people don't realize is the food really isn't stored very long as food is our #1 seller so it moves fast. The main thing that they didn't mention is that the affected food was primarily our store use food which is not packaged in the same fashion and is not dog or cat food. It is packaged in plain brown paper. So your food is safe just make sure you wash your hands and don't put them in or near your mouth.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Yep, my feed store, and most of my local grocery stores, keep carts outdoors, soda, water, different sale items.

I often see bird poop in the carts, as well as, on top of a 12-pack of Diet Coke.

Heck, one day, at Home Depot, a bird was flying around, and pooped on my head :HistericalSmiley: 

I store my canned food, several cases, in the garage. Who knows, I may have a rat running there.

I do wash the top of cans, transfer the dry food into containers, and refrigerate. And yep, always wash your hands.


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

Long time ago I used to buy those cookies that they have out in the open and you can choose and bag it yourself. the last time I bought about 2 years ago there were lots of bugs just crawling on top, I asked them why do these have bugs and they said sometimes they do. well that was the last time I bought those there. and there is always pee on the floor , you really have to watch where you step.


----------



## Critterkrazy (Jan 17, 2007)

QUOTE (Sparkey @ Jun 19 2008, 09:07 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=593985


> Long time ago I used to buy those cookies that they have out in the open and you can choose and bag it yourself. the last time I bought about 2 years ago there were lots of bugs just crawling on top, I asked them why do these have bugs and they said sometimes they do. well that was the last time I bought those there. and there is always pee on the floor , you really have to watch where you step.[/B]


The bugs come from being in open containers. Bugs find food no denying that one. If you left them open in your house for a week you would probably have bugs in them too. Disgusting I know but bugs can be in your cereal or any potatoe or pasta boxes you buy at any grocery store. It's really no different. 

Now about the pee on the floor. This one is my biggest pet pieves. We (Petco) have at least 2 sanitation stations placed in the stores with Natures Miracle, paper towels and poop bags. I want to know why the pet parents who's dogs poop and pee never even care to clean up after their dogs? Why does it have to be an employee who does it? If the dog pooped or peed in their home would they just leave it? No, they would clean it up. Why is it any different when you are given the ability to bring your dog into a store that if it uses the floor for a restroom it's ok to pretend it never happened? Sorry, but this is from someone who is tired of mopping up after other peoples pets. So please don't put that blame on the store. Put it where it belongs back on the pet parents.


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

yes I agree about the pee, that's why I try to keep sparkey in the cart so he doesn't do that. this happens in most pet stores though. but I really wish they changed the cookies more often or maybe put them in container with doors ? there should be a solution I would think.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

This is soooo off topic, but the what the heck.

A couple weeks ago, when I took Lulu to the ER, she was wanting
off my lap while we were in the lobby. At the time, I thought her leg
was broken, so wouldn't let her down.

When they called our names, I stood up, and a ton of poop rolled off my
lap, and on to the floor. I was so shook up about her leg, I had no idea
she pooped on my lap. There were poop stains on my shirt ~ :HistericalSmiley: 

Still hanging on to Lulu, with about 10 other people staring at me, and 
the poop, which fell off my lap, I asked the receptionist to get me a paper towel.

They cleaned it up for me, but there was NO way I would have just left it there ~ LOL

Had I known she pooped on me, I would have cupped it up in my shirt, and gone to
the bathroom with it. :smrofl: 

So yep, Lulu and I created quite the "stink" that day.


----------



## Critterkrazy (Jan 17, 2007)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Jun 19 2008, 09:43 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=593999


> This is soooo off topic, but the what the heck.
> 
> A couple weeks ago, when I took Lulu to the ER, she was wanting
> off my lap while we were in the lobby. At the time, I thought her leg
> ...


 :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: Oh gosh, sorry Deb but that is too funny. I bet you and LuLu were the talk in the office til the next shift arrived.


----------



## preciouspups (Apr 13, 2008)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Jun 20 2008, 12:43 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=593999


> This is soooo off topic, but the what the heck.
> 
> A couple weeks ago, when I took Lulu to the ER, she was wanting
> off my lap while we were in the lobby. At the time, I thought her leg
> ...


Poor Lulu...but this story is just too funny!


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

QUOTE (Nikki's Mom @ Jun 19 2008, 01:34 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=593753


> http://www.fda.gov/bbs/topics/NEWS/2008/NEW01854.html[/B]


Thanks for the link. That is really gross and completely unacceptable in my opinion.


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

QUOTE (Critterkrazy @ Jun 19 2008, 09:20 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=593992


> QUOTE (Sparkey @ Jun 19 2008, 09:07 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=593985





> Long time ago I used to buy those cookies that they have out in the open and you can choose and bag it yourself. the last time I bought about 2 years ago there were lots of bugs just crawling on top, I asked them why do these have bugs and they said sometimes they do. well that was the last time I bought those there. and there is always pee on the floor , you really have to watch where you step.[/B]


The bugs come from being in open containers. Bugs find food no denying that one. If you left them open in your house for a week you would probably have bugs in them too. Disgusting I know but bugs can be in your cereal or any potatoe or pasta boxes you buy at any grocery store. It's really no different. 

Now about the pee on the floor. This one is my biggest pet pieves. We (Petco) have at least 2 sanitation stations placed in the stores with Natures Miracle, paper towels and poop bags. I want to know why the pet parents who's dogs poop and pee never even care to clean up after their dogs? Why does it have to be an employee who does it? If the dog pooped or peed in their home would they just leave it? No, they would clean it up. Why is it any different when you are given the ability to bring your dog into a store that if it uses the floor for a restroom it's ok to pretend it never happened? Sorry, but this is from someone who is tired of mopping up after other peoples pets. So please don't put that blame on the store. Put it where it belongs back on the pet parents.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Sorry, but I disagree with you about the clean up. Sure I think people should clean up after their own dogs, however if they don't, I think its the stores responsibility to keep their store clean.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

No offense to anyone but there are many reasons why I buy as much as possible from my neighborhood "Mom and Pop" pet supply store. I often shop at Whole Foods and they carry Nikki's food there, but I buy it at the small pet supply store instead. I've developed a good relationship with the owners (a big family) over the years, and I feel I can ask them a million questions about different things, like food storage, etc. Small business owners are getting pushed out by the "big box" stores and it's a darn shame. My husband has his own one-man business so I have empathy for these folks who are barely making it but have a loyalty to their customers and a love of the business.


----------



## Critterkrazy (Jan 17, 2007)

QUOTE (PRECIOUS PAWS @ Jun 20 2008, 07:22 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=594130


> QUOTE (Critterkrazy @ Jun 19 2008, 09:20 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=593992





> QUOTE (Sparkey @ Jun 19 2008, 09:07 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=593985





> Long time ago I used to buy those cookies that they have out in the open and you can choose and bag it yourself. the last time I bought about 2 years ago there were lots of bugs just crawling on top, I asked them why do these have bugs and they said sometimes they do. well that was the last time I bought those there. and there is always pee on the floor , you really have to watch where you step.[/B]


The bugs come from being in open containers. Bugs find food no denying that one. If you left them open in your house for a week you would probably have bugs in them too. Disgusting I know but bugs can be in your cereal or any potatoe or pasta boxes you buy at any grocery store. It's really no different. 

Now about the pee on the floor. This one is my biggest pet pieves. We (Petco) have at least 2 sanitation stations placed in the stores with Natures Miracle, paper towels and poop bags. I want to know why the pet parents who's dogs poop and pee never even care to clean up after their dogs? Why does it have to be an employee who does it? If the dog pooped or peed in their home would they just leave it? No, they would clean it up. Why is it any different when you are given the ability to bring your dog into a store that if it uses the floor for a restroom it's ok to pretend it never happened? Sorry, but this is from someone who is tired of mopping up after other peoples pets. So please don't put that blame on the store. Put it where it belongs back on the pet parents.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Sorry, but I disagree with you about the clean up. Sure I think people should clean up after their own dogs, however if they don't, I think its the stores responsibility to keep their store clean.
[/B][/QUOTE]

and we do clean it up if the pet pwner doesn't. Most stores only have 3-4 associates working on any given shift, one being the cashier who needs to be with eyesight of the register at all times. One is a manager or team lead who does all the service calls. That leaves 1-2 associates on the sales floor who should be helping customers not walking around with a mop in their hand following the 100 or so dogs that come into the stores in a day. I know this is off the topic, but would you rather have the associates unavailable to you as the customer because they have to spend all their time cleaning up after everyone's pets and children or would you rather have an associate available to help you with your needs? 

I am not saying I don't agree with you about having a clean store. At my store we take pride in it and we do have a clean store but I mop up after so my dogs and kids that I shouldn't have to if the parents would take responsibility of their pets and kids while they are in a public place. This is disgusting but it is a perfect example: just the other day I went to do a service call in crates. I came around the corner and saw a fairly large dog taking a poo in the middle of the aisle. The pet parent had the dog's leash in hand and watched the dog. A child was pushing the cart and proceeded to push the cart into the pile of poo. Pet Parent took no responsibility, said not a word and they all kept going on their merry little way. Not only did I have to find the customer needing help in crates but I had to appologize to that customer and ask if it would be ok if I cleaned up the poo mess first to prevent further mess being made of it. Do you know how much fun it is to scrape smushed poo up of the floor and wheels of a shopping cart? It's a real blast let me yell ya. I always work the morning after our discount vaccination clinic. I spend over an hour in the morning mopping up dried pee and poo from all the dogs waiting in line for shots the night before. Not to mention wiping down bags of food, removing beds from the sales floor and removing crusty feeling dog toys because people let their dogs pee on all the lower shelves and play with toys while they wait with no intention of purchasing them. I know, it's a disgusting job but someone has to do it.


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

I can't even imagine just leaving Josie's poop or pee on the floor and walking away. Even when she dribbles from excitement, I go and find the sanitation station and clean it up. In order to avoid the problem altogether, I now put her in a shopping cart because for some reason, she won't pee when she's in a cart. 

I can't believe how rude people are sometimes and I can't imagine how frustrating it is to have to clean up after them.

Josie says: Mom! You weren't supposed to tell anybody about my dribbling problem! :brownbag: :blush:


----------



## domino_angel (Apr 17, 2008)

And this is yet another example of why I usually carry a few napkins around in my purse... I Freaked out when my last dog had an accident in a pet store...I was SO embarrassed, I looked everywhere for something to clean it, and couldn't find anything. I ended up having to ask a clerk to help...and they ended up cleaning it, which made me even MORE embarrassed. WHY don't they keep clean up stations at Petsmart??


----------



## diane&ozzie (Jun 24, 2008)

QUOTE (Nikki's Mom @ Jun 19 2008, 04:34 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=593753


> http://www.fda.gov/bbs/topics/NEWS/2008/NEW01854.html[/B]


Thanks for the link, that makes me so angry! I just ordered my cat some food from petco online, now I have to go throw it all out because I know that the food comes from the warehouse in IL. I am totally staying away from the big chains from now on, this is total nonsense! And why aren't they fined or shut down for this??


----------

